# Stool question Please



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got my pup on On ORIJEN L.B puppy 100%. here's the prob. 
He is ea


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll check back when you finish


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, my iPhone freaked out! 
Switched my pup to ORIJEN Large breed. Only problem, his stool is soft after dinner?
I'm feeding him 1-cup 3 times a day. Stool is fine first thing in the morning , breakfast and lunch. After dinner is the only time it is really loose.Maybe just some more time for him to get use to the new food? He's been on it @ 100% since a few days now.


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

How long was the transition from the old food? How old is the pup?

Maybe feed a little more early on and less in the evenings and see if that makes a change. 3 cups doesn't seem to be too much for him to handle, but you never know.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

if some stools are fine, then later in the day soft or if any given stool starts out firm and ends in pudding, that can often be from overfeeding....even cutting back by just 1/4 for the whole day might be enough. however, if he is too skinny and ribs are showing i wouldnt recommend cutting back. also, too many "goodies" between meals may be causing more food intake than necessary.

as with most of us, the amount that need to be fed may get tweeked several times over the first year of growing, depending on body condition.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> if some stools are fine, then later in the day soft or if any given stool starts out firm and ends in pudding, that can often be from overfeeding....even cutting back by just 1/4 for the whole day might be enough. however, if he is too skinny and ribs are showing i wouldnt recommend cutting back. also, too many "goodies" between meals may be causing more food intake than necessary.
> 
> as with most of us, the amount that need to be fed may get tweeked several times over the first year of growing, depending on body condition.


Thanks for the 411. My 6 month old pup is having the same exact problem. Firm stools in the morning and mid-day, then pudding by the late afternoon. He's been checked for worms etc, all negative. 

He is a bit on the lean side so my vet suggested that I increase his kibble portion by a cup or two. I did that and it made the problem worse, he had a massive bowl movement; all pudding. It was like he just pooped out his food without digesting it. So I cut it back a little. He is getting a little over 4 cups of kibble total over 2 meals a day. I want him to gain a tad more weight (can see his ribs a little), but at the same time I don't want to exacerbate his soft stool problem. 

To make matters worse, just yesterday he got placed on antibiotics for a minor skin infection so that will not help the poop problem. I guess I will just have to wait out his antibiotics treatment, then continue to monitor. What to do...what to do...


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> if some stools are fine, then later in the day soft or if any given stool starts out firm and ends in pudding, that can often be from overfeeding....even cutting back by just 1/4 for the whole day might be enough. however, if he is too skinny and ribs are showing i wouldnt recommend cutting back. also, too many "goodies" between meals may be causing more food intake than necessary.
> 
> as with most of us, the amount that need to be fed may get tweeked several times over the first year of growing, depending on body condition.


Thx for the advice. I will try cutting back a tad and see how that works.


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

vinnyb said:


> Thanks for the 411. My 6 month old pup is having the same exact problem. Firm stools in the morning and mid-day, then pudding by the late afternoon. He's been checked for worms etc, all negative.
> 
> He is a bit on the lean side so my vet suggested that I increase his kibble portion by a cup or two. I did that and it made the problem worse, he had a massive bowl movement; all pudding. It was like he just pooped out his food without digesting it. So I cut it back a little. He is getting a little over 4 cups of kibble total over 2 meals a day. I want him to gain a tad more weight (can see his ribs a little), but at the same time I don't want to exacerbate his soft stool problem.
> 
> To make matters worse, just yesterday he got placed on antibiotics for a minor skin infection so that will not help the poop problem. I guess I will just have to wait out his antibiotics treatment, then continue to monitor. What to do...what to do...


What type of food do you have him on? Maybe it does not agree with him? Also food for thought, maybe a grain free food would b best since you mentioned a skin problem.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

also try dividing up meals through the day when you can, makes it a little easier for them to digest. I go through this each time I increased Jake's food, last time I increased a cup but it took 2 weeks of slowly adding that cup into each of his meals divided.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Vinnyb, I would suggest that you give him probiotics in between meals to help him restore good gut bacteria since the antibiotics will destroy the bad and good bacteria in the gut. I have petdophilus on hand for whenever Dakota needs a probiotic to help him out. Also feeding him in 3 meals should help. If he eats 1 1/2 cups around 7am, then at 1pm another cup, then 1 1/2 cup around 9pm.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog plain
organic yogurt for probiotics.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

dsunnym1 said:


> What type of food do you have him on? Maybe it does not agree with him? Also food for thought, maybe a grain free food would b best since you mentioned a skin problem.


I have him on Blue Buffalo. I tried Orijen LBP a while back by slowly introducing it to him; it caused major runs so I stopped. Then you read some people saying pups should not be on a grain free diet and other that say its fine so I'm still on the fence about this. As for his skin problem, not sure if its because of his diet? He has a bacterial infection (pyoderma).


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Hey Vinnyb, I would suggest that you give him probiotics in between meals to help him restore good gut bacteria since the antibiotics will destroy the bad and good bacteria in the gut. I have petdophilus on hand for whenever Dakota needs a probiotic to help him out. Also feeding him in 3 meals should help. If he eats 1 1/2 cups around 7am, then at 1pm another cup, then 1 1/2 cup around 9pm.


Thanks for the advice Kira. Up until a week ago, I was feeding him 3x a day. I just changed to 2x per the feeding guidelines for a 6 mo old puppy. I think I might switch back to 3x a day. I will check out petdophilus, its looks much more reasonably priced than the IAMBS probiotic chew tabs from my vet.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i give my dog plain
> organic yogurt for probiotics.


I mentioned adding yogurt to my dogs diet to my vet and was told that although it wouldn't hurt, the amount and type of bacterium in human yogurt is different and much less effective than a probiotic made specifically for dogs. He said that I would have to feed my dog 4 cups of human yogurt to get the same benefit as one serving of a canine probiotic treatment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

umm, i'll have to check that out. 


vinnyb said:


> I mentioned adding yogurt to my dogs diet to my vet and was told that although it wouldn't hurt, the amount and type of bacterium in human yogurt is different and much less effective than a probiotic made specifically for dogs. He said that I would have to feed my dog 4 cups of human yogurt to get the same benefit as one serving of a canine probiotic treatment.


----------

